# can i convert my existing website to a whole different them and website name?????



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello hope i make this clear.

ok i have a current website that is up and running. which i do not maintain or get sales from lol 

what i wanted to see if i can do is just change the background theme and domain name .

my wife started selling rhinestones and i want to make it a website for her.

not sure if this makes sense

in my eyes i am thinking it would be cheaper to do than to start a whole new site from scratch..

any suggestions or comments

thanks in advance

Manny


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Sure you can......


----------



## jannatul31 (Feb 20, 2014)

There is nothing to start a site from scratch rather its good idea. Just carry on buddy and good luck.


----------



## bde4live (Feb 20, 2014)

yes, you better start for scratch. Your old website is target to something different. If you want Google ranking you need to have all your stuff in order or else your working for nothing.
Unless you have a huge list of clients that you do not need any SEO on the website.
GL
D.


----------

